# Fog machine timers at OSH



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I saw some fog machine timers this weekend at Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) for $9.99. It's the same one that Party City/America sells for $20. It says that it works on all Fitco foggers, but sometimes these timers can be interchangeable with other makes. Not a bad price...


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

You know, I was noticing.... at my local Spirit shop, they have the timers and the juice, but not the foggers... how odd.


----------

